# UKC suspension list



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.ukcdogs.com/Web.nsf/WebPages/Registration/SuspensionNotice

UKC makes every attempt to maintain an accurate and up to date "Notice of Suspension" list, and the list is updated regularly. However, as there may be lag time between disciplinary action and adding an individual to the list, and also because mistakes and omissions can and do happen, UKC will not guarantee the accuracy of this list. If an individual is in question, customers should call UKC directly to obtain the most up to date information regarding that individual's disciplinary status. UKC can only confirm or deny a person's disciplinary status and cannot provide details on that person's case.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Nice. It used to just be published in Bloodlines.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

What is the suspension list about? I know a guy on it..lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually a couple people... Devin aka Loudmouf is on there... is it basically bully breeders?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

There are multiple reason for suspension, but registering bullies as APBT is one reason.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Sometimes it's hanging papers or failing to keep paperwork in order, unsportsmanlike conduct, etc.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

The bullshit thing Is though that they claim to be "cleaning up their registry" how is it cleaning up anything if they only ban the owner NOT the dog. Bs if you ask me. I have all my bullies ABKC reg. so I don't have to deal with that. None of mine can be shown UKC so what's the point of the papers. I feel like if they want to be doing something they need to ban the dogs...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They do pull papers on dogs.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Here are the conditions:


Registering any dogs in their name (joint or individual ownership). Any dogs currently registered in their name (joint or individual ownership) may be transferred, except that no dog registered in their name, regardless of co-ownership status, may be transferred to any member of their family, spouse, or companion. Companion is defined as anyone who resides at the same address as the suspended individual.

Registering any litters and signing any litter registrations in any capacity. No dog registered in their name (joint or individual ownership) may be used for breeding and no offspring of such a dog is eligible for registration with UKC.

Entering or participating in any way in any UKC Licensed event, including, but not limited to: co-owner, handler, back-up handler, judge, guide, vendor, spectator, Master of Hounds, Bench Show Judge, Judge or Director for any Conformation, Performance, or Companion event, and are prohibited from holding office in any UKC approved club or association.

No dog registered in their name (joint or individual ownership) may be entered or participate in any way in any UKC Licensed event.

Receiving any championship points or any wins toward a title for any dog registered in their name (joint or individual ownership).

Advertising in any UKC publication or internet site.

Receiving monetary payouts from any UKC specialty program, including the Performance Rewards Program, the Beagle Incentive Fund program, or the Merit Club Program.

Any violation of these sanctions or any other UKC rule or policy during the time period in which the individual is barred or suspended will result in their being suspended indefinitely. Rev. 12/12/12


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> They do pull papers on dogs.


No they aren't pulling papers. Litters can still be registered off the same dogs as long as its a new owner that doesn't live at the same address.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> Here are the conditions:
> 
> 
> Registering any dogs in their name (joint or individual ownership). Any dogs currently registered in their name (joint or individual ownership) may be transferred, except that no dog registered in their name, regardless of co-ownership status, may be transferred to any member of their family, spouse, or companion. Companion is defined as anyone who resides at the same address as the suspended individual.
> ...


These aren't the same rules I just read. It said nothing about litters.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> No they aren't pulling papers. Litters can still be registered off the same dogs as long as its a new owner that doesn't live at the same address.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When iron cross disciples owner got banned they pulled disciples papers and all the pups out of the litter in questions papers and if im not mistaken they were going to pull all of disciples offsprings and their offsprings papers..... thats just one example


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> When iron cross disciples owner got banned they pulled disciples papers and all the pups out of the litter in questions papers and if im not mistaken they were going to pull all of disciples offsprings and their offsprings papers..... thats just one example


Yea but for example the owner of "Dax" has been suspended but the dog hasn't...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im pretty sure thats bcuz hes only abkcing his dogs now


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I heard that they wanted dna profiling on mr miyagi (butchered tht I know) and if it wasnt provided they were pulling all his papers and offspring s papers. This whole need ukc papers to be abkc registered but the abkc is harboring ukc blacklisted ppl and dogs just goes to show theyre all about the $ and doesnt care about ethics or the dogs......


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep rechecked the list and edited my comment bcuz I did make a mistake. No need to go alo keyboard warrioring more than you already do.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Princesspaola21 said:


> No they aren't pulling papers. Litters can still be registered off the same dogs as long as its a new owner that doesn't live at the same address.





Princesspaola21 said:


> Yea but for example the owner of "Dax" has been suspended but the dog hasn't...


Just because a person is suspended doesn't mean their dogs papers are pulled, BUT UKC does pull papers on dogs. So yes they do pull papers, I never said they were pulling Dax papers.

You are talking about a certain person and I am not following all that, but the UKC does and has pulled papers. However that is completely separate from people being banned and suspended.



Just Tap Pits said:


> When iron cross disciples owner got banned they pulled disciples papers and all the pups out of the litter in questions papers and if im not mistaken they were going to pull all of disciples offsprings and their offsprings papers..... thats just one example


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Yep rechecked the list and edited my comment bcuz I did make a mistake. No need to go alo keyboard warrioring more than you already do.


I just replied to what you said faster than you could edit you f*ck up...no need to be a bigger ass then you already are...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I did make a mistake my one campared to your repeated mistakes. I fully admitted I did make a mistake and admitted to editing my comment bcuz I did make a mistake. I didnt personally attack you so I would appreciate the spoiled school girl attitude to be put on ice.....


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I did make a mistake my one campared to your repeated mistakes. I fully admitted I did make a mistake and admitted to editing my comment bcuz I did make a mistake. I didnt personally attack you so I would appreciate the spoiled school girl attitude to be put on ice.....


Keyboard warrior?? That's no worse than being called a donkey

Lol your full of it...ill leave it at that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll leave it how ever you want. If u wanna pick apart each others mistakes and personality flaws we can. 

I did say ed wasnt on that long ass list that im reading on a note 2 screen. Went back and rechecked it saw his name and edited my comment to say that I assume its bcuz hes mainly working with the abkc. It was a simple mistake.

And yes keyboard warrior is far from an "ass"


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Alright u two! Knock it off, I don't know where the insults started comin from but those personal attacks are not allowed.

As for the OP I thought I read Dax's papers were pulled but oh well... it doesn't really matter to me tho, since I don't like him at all...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Alright u two! Knock it off, I don't know where the insults started comin from but those personal attacks are not allowed.
> 
> As for the OP I thought I read Dax's papers were pulled but oh well... it doesn't really matter to me tho, since I don't like him at all...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I haven't heard that. I heard that he had transferred ownership to stay in the regulations. There was a lengthy discussion on Facebook about it. I did hear that litter papers were pulled on a Mr. Miagi litter but not sure if that is true or not. I personally agree with the whole thing. The only part that sucks is I believe I have to have my dogs UKC first or ADBA to become ABKC. I don't like that part.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I haven't heard that. I heard that he had transferred ownership to stay in the regulations. There was a lengthy discussion on Facebook about it. I did hear that litter papers werent pulled on a Mr. Miagi litter but not sure if that is true or not. I personally agree with the whole thing. The only part that sucks is I believe I have to have my dogs UKC first or ADBA to become ABKC. I don't like that part.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That was the in for the registry. When the abkc was formed all the founding dogs were either adba, ukc, or akc registered. It was just an easier way to make sure that shelter dogs werent being papered with them like they are with the ckc or other lesser registries. In the beginning it was smart on the abkc side. Now its just ridiculous.

I also think its ridiculous chevy style dogs are still papered as apbt. I hate thrm being called or papered as apbt and bullys. Put nigerino, flex, and your cash next to each other theres no way you can tell me the three are alike in anyway...


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> That was the in for the registry. When the abkc was formed all the founding dogs were either adba, ukc, or akc registered. It was just an easier way to make sure that shelter dogs werent being papered with them like they are with the ckc or other lesser registries. In the beginning it was smart on the abkc side. Now its just ridiculous.
> 
> I also think its ridiculous chevy style dogs are still papered as apbt. I hate thrm being called or papered as apbt and bullys. Put nigerino, flex, and your cash next to each other theres no way you can tell me the three are alike in anyway...


There's no argument that Cash is an American Bully. I have no APBT and they are all registered as Am. bullies with ABKC so I'm not sure what the point of that comment was.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

That hes papered as a pitbull (nigerino) as is flex who is nothing like cash (a bully) or apbt (nigerino) theyre 3 completely different types of dogs registered as apbt. If the 3 were registered with the abkc theyd all be "bullys". Pretty simple to follow what I was saying.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Just curious JTP... if Flex ain't a bully and he ain't an APBT.... then what is he? AST?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

No. Flex is an xl working dog. Hes a pull dog. Hell hes a bandog. Anything but a bully. Which i have stated as well as others. I would even consider him closer to an apbt than I would a bully. He comes from working lines that were bred for working purposes. I dont believe in dogs without a job(not to knock anyone or their dog just my personal beliefs)


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Just curious JTP... if Flex ain't a bully and he ain't an APBT.... then what is he? AST?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So was this a serious question and you want to learn more about my particular type of dog or was it just an asinine question to see what my answer would be? I ask not to start issues but to offer to share all my knowledge about my dogs, where they come from, and what theyre for if you were serious. Theres not too much info ive seen on here about these big dogs (that isnt one sided against them) and their purpose so id be happy to share with any and all interested parties.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> No. Flex is an xl working dog. Hes a pull dog. Hell hes a bandog. Anything but a bully. Which i have stated as well as others. I would even consider him closer to an apbt than I would a bully. He comes from working lines that were bred for working purposes. I dont believe in dogs without a job(not to knock anyone or their dog just my personal beliefs)





Just Tap Pits said:


> So was this a serious question and you want to learn more about my particular type of dog or was it just an asinine question to see what my answer would be? I ask not to start issues but to offer to share all my knowledge about my dogs, where they come from, and what theyre for if you were serious. Theres not too much info ive seen on here about these big dogs (that isnt one sided against them) and their purpose so id be happy to share with any and all interested parties.


u already answered my question. Bandog. plain and simple. i stated simply i was curious, ur the one who wanted to read it as "asinine".


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

No I asked if u ment it asininely. Big difference. And technically hes not a bandog according to bandog ppl bcuz hes not for guarding which the bandog was originally bred to do. I and the ppl I know that OWN these dogs prefer the terms "xl working dogs" or "pull dogs" since that is what their function, breeding purpose, and job is. Sorry things were misconstrued and an assumption was made I was being a dick in asking a fair question.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i try not to make assumptions but i always get this feeling from u that u think im bein sarcastic. if i am truly being an smart ass u will know for sure. but i just like to be honest. and thats why when people ask what kind of dogs i have i tell them, Odin is a big blue mutt and Banshee is an ADBA APBT. plain and simple, no lies. so i was honestly curious what to classify ur dogs as.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Princesspaola21 said:


> These aren't the same rules I just read. It said nothing about litters.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't know what to tell ya that was the rules from the page. Copied and pasted.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i try not to make assumptions but i always get this feeling from u that u think im bein sarcastic. if i am truly being an smart ass u will know for sure. but i just like to be honest. and thats why when people ask what kind of dogs i have i tell them, Odin is a big blue mutt and Banshee is an ADBA APBT. plain and simple, no lies. so i was honestly curious what to classify ur dogs as.


I just ask since noone can hear tone or see facial expressions through text. Ive been met with alot of negativity when it comes to the bloodlines my dogs carry. so I ask so I know how to handle the answer.

Theres plenty of chevy ppl that'll tell you theyre 100% apbt biggest bred to biggest. Ive seen alot of these dog and im not naive enough to believe that. According to papers theyre apbt to me they're large working dogs.

I did alot of research before and after I purchased flex and hooker (admittedly I shouldve have done a little more before hand) and knew exactly what I bought. Its what I like. Big pitbull type dogs that have working ability.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I heard that they wanted dna profiling on mr miyagi (butchered tht I know) and if it wasnt provided they were pulling all his papers and offspring s papers. This whole need ukc papers to be abkc registered but the abkc is harboring ukc blacklisted ppl and dogs just goes to show theyre all about the $ and doesnt care about ethics or the dogs......


I don't know about the UKC, but the ABKC wanted DNA profiling, however one of his parents was dead. So the ABKC won't register him, he's still UKC registered though.

And yeah, that whole Chevy, Whopper, etc being registered as APBTs is annoying... especially since the ADBA knows Eddington's Wannabe A Whopper wasn't a APBT. He's a Ambulldog/Dogue De Bordeaux if I recall correctly.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Celestial88 said:


> I don't know about the UKC, but the ABKC wanted DNA profiling, however one of his parents was dead. So the ABKC won't register him, he's still UKC registered though.
> 
> And yeah, that whole Chevy, Whopper, etc being registered as APBTs is annoying... especially since the ADBA knows Eddington's Wannabe A Whopper wasn't a APBT. He's a Ambulldog/Dogue De Bordeaux if I recall correctly.


Damn must be serious if the abkc wanted the profiling. What I heard was it was the ukc and it had to do with pups off him.

No1 knows what whopper was but Ed Eddington (rip). The speculations are a dime a dozen. No1 will ever know for sure. Ive heard that an adba higher up walked up to ed at a pull asked him if whoppers ped was legit ed looked him dead in the eye and said yes and nothing more ever came about. Ive also heard the adba gave a single registry to whopper but he wasnt supposed to be bred( which i think is very far fetched considering the adba registered pups off of whopper). And the issues dont really start with whopper they start with parkers bouncer. Id rather have whopper papered apbt than some of the dogs that are. Atleast whopper could work and so could his offspring.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Quoting someone, but this is what I pretty much always hear/read


> The ADBA reg. Whopper as a favor to Edgar Eddington to jump start the sport of weight pull. The deal was they'd register Whopper so he could pull, but Whopper was never supposed to be bred. However Whopper did so well on the weight pull track that people flocked to breed to him (I don't know why - just by looking at him you cam tell he's not an APBT) & E.E. broke his end of the deal, breeding Whopper many times. The ADBA, not wanting to lose face, had no choice but to register the litters, which resulted in the Whopper dogs you see today.


And I wouldn't consider weight pull "working" it's a sport, and purely sport. I would consider working to be aiding in some manner. Police dogs keeping the streets safe, hog dogs reducing the population of hogs and reducing the risk for the hunters, just for example.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> I don't know what to tell ya that was the rules from the page. Copied and pasted.


Yea that was worded badly because it can be taken 2 ways. It can be taken as that dog can not have any more litters registered OR it can be taken as that dog can't have any more litters registered while he's still under that owners name. I had read that already but I took it as the latter and I really think that's how they are meaning it unfortunately because I'm in some Bully groups and dogs that the owners have been banned are still having litters that are reg. with UKC.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Celestial88 said:


> Quoting someone, but this is what I pretty much always hear/read
> 
> And I wouldn't consider weight pull "working" it's a sport, and purely sport. I would consider working to be aiding in some manner. Police dogs keeping the streets safe, hog dogs reducing the population of hogs and reducing the risk for the hunters, just for example
> 
> ...


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Celestial88 said:
> 
> 
> > Quoting someone, but this is what I pretty much always hear/read
> ...


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Just Tap Pits said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like WP is work. I guess I can see where some people don't but IMO it is. I know I'm gonna put a few of my dogs in it and see how they do and I bet if you ask them they will say its work lol.
> ...


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Princesspaola21 said:
> 
> 
> > How old are the dogs youre planning on pulling?
> ...


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Get on it. Perfect age to train. A drag sled will be ur best friend. I know ppl that all their dogs do is pull. If u ever need info or tips feel free to ask. I may jot know it all but I can get u started and pointed in the right directions here in the midwest


----------

